# Best place in Alicante area for teaching Yoga/German?



## Shanti108 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hola,

i would like to come to spain in dec. , stay for a few months and if i like it move there.
I would like to rent a small studio or room (around 300 Euros incl.) in a quiet place in the area of Alicante (not Alicante town itself) maybe Calpe, Altea etc. 
Can you give infos where would be a nice place also with options around to teach
yoga to expats (i dont speak spanish yet) or german to spanish ppl. ??
any recommendations for websites to search for rooms/appartm.?

Gracias
Anita


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

San Juan is nice & well positioned plus has a Tram link to Alicante,, Calpe and surrounding towns


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Shanti108,

A really useful website full of local ads for accommodation (or any thing you need) is loquo.com

Its a national site so click the Alicante section, and its in English as well as Spanish (and Catalan because it started in Barcelona).

Hope you enjoy Spain!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Shanti108 said:


> Hola,
> 
> i would like to come to spain in dec. , stay for a few months and if i like it move there.
> I would like to rent a small studio or room (around 300 Euros incl.) in a quiet place in the area of Alicante (not Alicante town itself) maybe Calpe, Altea etc.
> ...


I can't help with where would be good to work - but for accommodation there are several links to rental websites on the 'useful links' sticky thread


----------



## Shanti108 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for your infos!!!

@Happyman

i already had checked Loqo. But i have a problem and dont know what mistake i make:
I click on the english version (as i dont speak spanish yet) and all is in english...but once
i go to the ads, its only in spanish???????? 

Any idea?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

Shanti108 said:


> all is in english...but once
> i go to the ads, its only in spanish????????
> 
> Any idea?


Ah yes, well you can see the website in English but the actual adverts will not be translated because they are written by the sellers. However, there are some which are written in English so its worth a look around.

Anyway, whether its English or Spanish, its a good place to find accommodation throughout Spain... and maybe translating the adverts will be good language practice! Hope you find something nice


----------



## Shanti108 (Dec 1, 2011)

OK..i ll take my dictionary.

Thanks!!!


----------

